# Tiefenkarte vom Åsnen gesucht!



## Duke1980 (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leute, unser LPD Pike Attack Team fährt heuer wieder mal in voller Mannstärke in den hohen Norden. Zum ersten Mal werden wir unser Glück ( 21.Mai-04.Juni) am See Åsnen probieren. Nun zu meiner Frage. Auch nach sehr intensiver Internet-Recherche konnte ich bis dato noch keine Tiefenkarte des Sees finden. Kann mir hierbei wer von Euch weiterhelfen? Da wir die Tiefenkarte normalerweise immer schon herunter in Österreich  in A4 und A3 Formate ausdrucken und ein laminieren. Danke #6 mal im Voraus Leute


----------



## Nelearts (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Åsnen gesucht!*

Hej Duke...
Tiefenkarte wird wohl schwierig, da suchen schon andere sich die Seele aus dem Leib. Nimm Echolot mit, im Frühjahr stehen die Zielfische wie Hecht, Zander, Barsch... eh hoch.
Seid Ihr im Ost- oder Westteil?
Gruß,
Nelearts


----------



## Duke1980 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Åsnen gesucht!*

hi Nelearts,

Wow, das ging ja schnell!!!  
Ja, ich kann es mir nur zu gut vorstellen, das sich mehrere schon mit der Kartenbeschaffung beschäftigt haben und sie trotzdem nicht fündig wurden, bin ja auch schon über eine Woche am Suchen und finde einfach so gut wie nichts.

Echolot haben wir natürlich mit. Wir haben unsere Hütte im Westen des Sees. Sie ist ein bisschen Nordwärts von Hulevik positioniert. Kennst du die Gegend bzw. den See im Westen?

LG Duke


----------



## arcidosso (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Åsnen gesucht!*

Hej Duke, die punktgenaue Tiefenkarte gibt es tatsächlich nicht. Da muss ich Nelearts ( viele Grüße von hier ) bestätigen. Ob es eine topographische Karte gibt, sei dahingestellt. Ihr werdet vor einem relativ großen Becken stehen, an dem es scheinbar kaum relevante Punkte gibt. Aber eben nur scheinbar. Das Becken ist für den See relativ tief, d.h. bis zu 10 m, aber einen Meter daneben bist du auf 50cm. Dafür brauchst du kein Echolot, das hörst du am Kratzen an der Boardwand. Aber insgesamt ein gutes Becken. Haltet euch ein bisschen südostwärts, dann funktioniert das schon. Am See bzw, Ortschaften bekommt ihr eine Asnenkarte, die völlig ausreichend ist.
  Mehr muss man wirklich nicht haben, den Rest erarbeitet ihr schon.  
 Fish on für euch ...


----------



## Duke1980 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Åsnen gesucht!*

Danke arcidosso für die schnelle Antwort!

Meinst du mit südostwärts die gegend um Urshut? Ist es im Westen und Norden eher schwieriger zu fangen? Der See ist ja nicht gerade klein, aber wenn die hot spots eher auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite unseres Hauses liegen, ist das eher blöd


----------



## arcidosso (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Åsnen gesucht!*

Nein, das ist falsch interpretiert. Du bist  in einem guten Bereich.  Fangfähig für Hecht und Zander. Wenn du von Hulevik zur anderen Seite schaust, wirst du Felsen sehen. Dort ist auch eine der tiefsten Stellen , nämlich 13 m, ein wirklicher hotspot. Dies ist für den Asnen ausnehmend tief, ansonsten fährst du über 3 -5 m, aber auch  über 100 cm. Tiefen und Untiefen, unmittelbar nebeneinander.Deswegen haben auch alle Motoren einen Schraubenschutz. Den unmittelbaren Bereich um Urshult kann ich nach meiner Meinung nicht empfehlen. Dagegen allerdings die Ostseite, die insgesamt tiefer als die Westseite. Für diesen Bereich benötigst du eine Erlaubnisscheinerweiterung.
 Aber fischen kannst du überall. Allerdings, ins Boot springen die Fische auch in Schweden nicht.
 Fish on ...


----------



## Duke1980 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Åsnen gesucht!*

Uhhh, das hört sich ja super an!!! Danke für den tollen Tipp! 

Warst du im Frühjahr schon mal am Asnen? Welche Köderfarbe würdest du denn empfehlen? 

Ich hab mich durch die Foren geschnurkt und der FZ Blinker in bronze wurde immer und immer wieder erwähnt. Denke mal den werde ich mir ganz sicher noch zulegen, obwhol ich kein fan von Blinker bin. 

Die letzten 2 Jahre, hab ich in Schweden vermehrt mit Gummiköder geschleppt und toll gefangen. Jedoch wird das am seichten Asnen mit der Zeit eher ne teure angelegenheit werden. 
Ich denke auch das Köder um die 25-30cm zu groß sein werden für die durchschnitts Zander und Hechte. Oder liege ich hier auch wieder falsch? 

Will unbedingt auch auf Barsch gehen  hoffe das die da oben auch so beißfreudig sind!


----------



## arcidosso (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkarte vom Åsnen gesucht!*

Duke 1980, 
 ich bin oftmals in dieser Zeit dort oben. In 2016 werde ich euch am 04.06.ablösen. Zur Fangmethode, Köder pp. für diesen See ist gerade in diesem Forum sehr, sehr viel geschrieben worden . Es wäre lediglich eine Wiederholung. Einfach mal durchschauen.
 Auffällig ist tatsächlich, dass sehr viel mit Gummifisch gearbeitet wird. Ich dagegen bevorzuge Naturköder, geht genauso gut.
 Wie gesagt, arbeite dich in diesem Forum durch und du wirst fündig werden.
 Natürlich werden Fragen von allen Anderen und mir, die den Bereich kennen, gerne beantwortet.
 Gruß nach Salzburg ...


----------

